
I sold a pen during an interview - ghgr
https://sellingunleashed.com/2019/05/14/how-i-actually-sold-a-pen-during-an-interview/
======
HillaryBriss
> _Me: "Because this is not a pen anymore. It's the missing key for you to
> finally quit smoking. You will finally throw the cigarettes away and
> decrease the risk of becoming sick drastically. This means you will have a
> much brighter future and will live longer. When you pay me 100 bucks for
> your own cheap noname pen which is only wort five than you will be
> remembered to quit smoking every single time you use it. How idiotic would
> it be if you buy your own pen back for a lot of money without getting
> anything in exchange. You would look like a fool. But if you buy this pen
> and decide to finally quit smoking TODAY than this pen will have tremendous
> value to you. Much more than all Montblancs combined. Plus it's a great
> story to tell if you show someone this plastic pen and stating that it has a
> pricetag of a hundred bucks. You can even use it as an opener to sell other
> people their pens. I need an answer now. But be aware, if you say no you are
> not saying no to me. You are saying no to yourself.."_

He: Look, we both know that pen can't stop a person from smoking. And we both
know you didn't come here to steal a five dollar pen. You came here to land a
job. But so far all you've done is prove you're a thief. What kind of idiot
goes to all the trouble to schedule an interview and drive two hours to the
hiring office just to prove to a potential boss that he's a criminal?

If you actually want a job, you'll give me back that pen -- and some other
item you happen to be carrying, like your watch or your phone, as a token of
your remorse. Then you'll apologize. And then, maybe, just maybe, if I'm in a
good mood and feel like continuing, we can finish the rest of your interview.
That'll make a great story won't it? The story of how you almost landed a job
but lost your iPhone -- fascinating!

Now take that shitty pen and get the hell out of my office.

------
alexkavon
How I actually avoided spell-check before publishing a post

------
BentFranklin
I hate it when a salesman starts asking a bunch of phony personal questions.

------
audente
I wanted to buy that pen. And I don't even smoke! LOL

------
joshu
that happened.

